# Video of airplane crash on tarmac



## syscom3 (Jul 10, 2006)

This is interesting. One of the planes lost hydraulics while taxing and smashed into another. By luck, no explosions!

Note - this video only opens in IE, not firefox.

CAUGHT ON TAPE: A near disaster at MSP


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 11, 2006)

Holy ****, very lucky that they didn't explode!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 15, 2006)

not bad going, although why was the airbus left in the taxiway? or had the DC-9 gone so out of control it had left it's taxiway?


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 17, 2006)

The DC-9 was out of control at that moment.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 17, 2006)

yeah but had it lost controll and carried on in a stright line on that taxiway or had it lost controll to the point it came off it's own separate taxiway and hit the airbus, if it's the former why was the airbus in a taxiway?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 17, 2006)

A DC-9 crashes!!! That is very rare!!!

Accident Database: By Manufacturer/Type > DC-9

 

Interesting video! <---Not sarcastic


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 18, 2006)

if you look it was on the ramp


----------

